# more zines



## tober (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry for all the zine topics, but I tried contacting the original publisher with no help, and I've searched all over, with no results. Anybody have any information as to the zine:

Profane Existence #43? 

Thanks


----------



## tober (Jul 11, 2007)

nevermind, found. 

sorry


----------

